# Philippines, Paperworks ..



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and a foreigner's view.

More like a Foreign employer of a Maid's view of Philippines Paperworks !!

For those not in the know, Filipinos working overseas, have to pay a dozen agency fees, and expect the employer to pay most of it.

Including authenticating a contract, and need to obtain an exit permit when the Foreign worker is returning home, minus which they wont be allowed to get back to the country they work .. etc. etc. 

A frustrated Employer of a maid penned the following :
_
Philippines authentic contract has nothing to do with Employer. It is Philippines' demand on its citizens... to earn from its citizens working as Domestic Workers. In Spore, employers will honour and abide with the terms legislated by Ministry of Manpower. Employers DO NOT NEED TO PAY FOR FILIPINO MAID EMBASSY'S HOME LEAVE (which includes Philippines authentic contract/OWWA/OEC). 

*If FDW wants to take home leave, she is agreeing to feed her embassy her hard earned cash.* If FDW didn't complete 2-year contract and requested for advance home leave, the embassy has tied with Spore maid agencies to earn more from Filipinos.... their own citizens. US$400 is equivalent to S$500 salary... go and ask the forex exchange and you'll know Employers didn't short-change you. 

If any FDW refused to pay her home leave processing fee, Employer has the option to repatriate a demanding FDW or transfer her out (means she gets nothing, no home leave and has to pay agency to find her new employer). Some employers don't mind paying, especially the rich or expat employers. This depends on individual employers.... your work performance usually determine how much employer willing to indulge you. If you don't believe me, look at the local agency standard contract. The terms are clearly stated. Paid home leave is only given to FDW who has returned to her employment address and taking up a new 2-year contract. Employer's has to pay 2-way air fare and recommended to give a 15 days paid vacation. 

_


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

It is so sad that a government such as the Philippines takes such unfair advantages of their own citizens...particularly those who cannot afford it. I empathize with the people of this country who are honestly trying to get ahead and carve out a better future for themselves and their own government seems to restrict their advancement by fabricating so many unnecessary forms, processes, applications and associated fees that do absolutely nothing but line the pockets of corrupt officials and stifle the actions of the very ones who are trying to make a better life for themselves.

In short...most Filipinos will never get ahead because their own government is slowing or stopping the progress or advancement of their own citizens.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Some of the in-laws asked if I knew anyone in the US that wanted to hire a nanny/housekeeper. I told them in Texas you just hire an illegal from Mexico. Much easier than all the paperwork involved in bringing someone over legally.

When my niece asked if I knew anyone here that wanted to go to the US I started telling her some of the requirements and she said she would just hire an illegal... 

Great system we have...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The corruption aside I can see what the Philippines government is trying to do. All goverments need revenue. Most of government revenue comes form general taxation. If you have such a small proportion of your population in decent paid employment you have to suck as much as you can in from whatever source is available. Hense all these crazy, to us, schemes to raise money. We all like good roads and nice airports, the money has to come from somewhere.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> Some of the in-laws asked if I knew anyone in the US that wanted to hire a nanny/housekeeper. I told them in Texas you just hire an illegal from Mexico. Much easier than all the paperwork involved in bringing someone over legally.
> 
> When my niece asked if I knew anyone here that wanted to go to the US I started telling her some of the requirements and she said she would just hire an illegal...
> 
> Great system we have...


I am sure hiring an illegal in Texas does obtain services for the least amount of money, but one can also hire a legal local resident in Texas for a reasonable amount of money and certainly less money than bringing somebody into Texas from another country.

(so your point is valid for illegals and STILL valid for legal local residents.)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> The corruption aside I can see what the Philippines government is trying to do. All goverments need revenue. Most of government revenue comes form general taxation. If you have such a small proportion of your population in decent paid employment you have to suck as much as you can in from whatever source is available. Hense all these crazy, to us, schemes to raise money. We all like good roads and nice airports, the money has to come from somewhere.


Yep but forcing lowly paid maids to part a portion of their hard earned money ??

And not a small portion but due to a few frivolous fees sometimes it's up to 2 or 3 months pay out of the maximum 2 year contract and after 2 years repeat the processing fees again ..

Meanwhile Manny Pacquaio may get tax exemption from his millions of $ earnings

And the richest men in Philippines aren't the highest tax payers ....

I would like to see Philippines tax the rich than go after the poor 

With too many poor may be that the poor is more compliant in paying taxes, they are easy target I presume


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> Yep but forcing lowly paid maids to part a portion of their hard earned money ??
> 
> And not a small portion but due to a few frivolous fees sometimes it's up to 2 or 3 months pay out of the maximum 2 year contract and after 2 years repeat the processing fees again ..
> 
> ...


I got half way though reading your reply and I suddenly thought I'd jumped to the Uk and Us forum


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> All goverments need revenue. Most of government revenue comes form general taxation. If you have such a small proportion of your population in decent paid employment you have to suck as much as you can in from whatever source is available.


I've said that myself. Great minds think alike! 

I assume there's a segment of the PI population, albeit small, that get a real paycheck with taxes deducted on your pay stub like the US.....but have never seen one.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I've said that myself. Great minds think alike!
> 
> I assume there's a segment of the PI population, albeit small, that get a real paycheck with taxes deducted on your pay stub like the US.....but have never seen one.


My wife does. She likes her job and continues to work full time even after all the years we've been married. They deduct all taxes and even PhilHealth deductions each pay day.


----------



## colmw1 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Malayian immjgration corruption*

it gets worst for php people working in Malaysia. I know some have been the 10 years no visa. Why each year some agent comes they pay 4 monthy wages and the agent never returns.

get ripped off by the php agent,
get get ripped off by malayian non existant angencys. YEARLY. oftern working with there emplyer !! cant win

very sad a malaysia is a great country why the permit this to happen. Immagration deptartment is rife !!! No body ask how 
minor immiagration officials sending ther kids over for college !!.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

colmw1 said:


> it gets worst for php people working in Malaysia. I know some have been the 10 years no visa. Why each year some agent comes they pay 4 monthy wages and the agent never returns.
> 
> get ripped off by the php agent,
> get get ripped off by malayian non existant angencys. YEARLY. oftern working with there emplyer !! cant win
> ...


When Malaysia tried to send back the scores of illegal Filipinos the Philippine government fearing a bigger problem of finding non existent jobs for the returnees ...begged Malaysia to not send them back 

That's one issue ...

Second thing is .. Filipinos are conditioned and repeatedly warned that working overseas without an agent is equivalent to human trafficking ..

The few who get denied boarding on flights to Singapore and Malaysia, by BI for being suspected illegally recruited victims sends a message to the others about the repercussions of avoiding an agent.

Don't blame Malaysia for Malaysia's prosperity ... and attractiveness to people who are willing to work for pittance vs nothing at home


----------

